# Twi



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I have been having problems with TWI's website ever since the new website went live again. I cannot sign in with my old user name and password. When I click "forgot password" it says my email is not valid. I tried to email the admin, but never got an answer.

Is there an issue with TWI's website/admin email?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Send a PM to Cindy Dickens or Michael Khadavi on DB here. I have the same issue--- I think some registration info might have gotten messed up in the transfer.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

The 9/26 email explained the new login process. I'll PM you the information as posting it here would be a bad idea.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Okay...I give up...what is the site TWI...can't imagine I've missed a site pertaining to frogs...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Judy S said:


> Okay...I give up...what is the site TWI...can't imagine I've missed a site pertaining to frogs...


 
See Home | Tree Walkers International

It also publishes a magazine for members but issues can be purchased singly at Tree Walkers International | MagCloud 


Ed


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Aurotaenia said:


> The 9/26 email explained the new login process. I'll PM you the information as posting it here would be a bad idea.


I just went back and double checked and I did not receive any email on 9/26 either. I've been having the login issue as well.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The letter on the 26th was the news from TWI, that is sent periodically to all members letting them know what was up. It did include the link to the new site as well as how to log into your account. The new website is at http://www.treewalkers.org/ and if you are having problems shoot me a e-mail. 


Ed


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

Been meaning to say how nice the new site looks. Also any idea of when the forums will return?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I would also like to know this, and when I will be able to register my frogs and their offspring again. It's been months since I have been able to do this.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

ghettopieninja said:


> Been meaning to say how nice the new site looks. Also any idea of when the forums will return?


That's good to hear...thanks!

As far as the forums, we're working on that--our web person is currently in Peru, however.  The forums were running on a different platform that what any of us were used to working with (the person who originally built things out can't/couldn't help with the transfer), so it is taking a bit more time than anticipated since we have to figure some things out to move them over successfully without losing 3-4 years worth of past threads, discussions, and information. However, getting them up and running is the next major thing we are working on.



earthfrog said:


> I would also like to know this, and when I will be able to register my frogs and their offspring again. It's been months since I have been able to do this.


It has _not_ been months since you have been able to register/accession frogs. During the transfer a couple months ago, some of the information you submitted to our accessions manager was lost. I believe we explained the situation to you and that you were invited to resubmit that information (realizing that yes, it is inconvenient, but an unfortunate mishap of the switchover)...but you have not. If you need help doing so, please contact our accessions/data manager. If you have a problem with the situation, please contact them or someone else pertinent to the problem directly and we can remedy the situation. There has not been a time when you couldn't register your frogs or update their information...there was just an unfortunate loss of a couple parcels of accession information and, from what I can determine, an unwillingness to resubmit that information. For the latter issue, there is nothing on our end that can be done.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

If you are not on the list to receive our monthly newsletter (and occasional other updates/announcements) you can drop us a line via the Contact page on the website. Just leave a note letting us know that you would like to be included, and we'll be sure to add your e-mail address.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> It has _not_ been months since you have been able to register/accession frogs. During the transfer a couple months ago, some of the information you submitted to our accessions manager was lost. I believe we explained the situation to you and that you were invited to resubmit that information (realizing that yes, it is inconvenient, but an unfortunate mishap of the switchover)...but you have not. If you need help doing so, please contact our accessions/data manager. If you have a problem with the situation, please contact them or someone else pertinent to the problem directly and we can remedy the situation. There has not been a time when you couldn't register your frogs or update their information...there was just an unfortunate loss of a couple parcels of accession information and, from what I can determine, an unwillingness to resubmit that information. For the latter issue, there is nothing on our end that can be done.


I think you're confusing me with someone else. I haven't attempted to accession any frogs within the past year, nor have I received a notification that my info was lost. I just hadn't been able to access the website as of late, or find the link to the accession forms, and that's why I made the comment. 
Thanks for the feedback, though.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry, Susan...I must have. My apologies.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

I looked at the website and am considering joining......what is the difference between a contributing member, supporting member, and silver member? (other than the price!)


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

lincolnrailers said:


> I looked at the website and am considering joining......what is the difference between a contributing member, supporting member, and silver member? (other than the price!)


Nothing...just the price.  

Some people like to contribute more financially, and so different levels of membership were created to accommodate and recognize that. But each of those three levels receives the same perks and membership access.


----------

